# Coloured tubing



## JustLookin' (Jun 14, 2019)

I am wanting to buy different coloured tubing, particularly black to use inside a clear blank.  Does anyone know where I might be able to get some, preferably in Australia if possible.
Does it have to be brass or metal, or can I use plastic tube?
I know I can paint brass tube, but am being lazy  LOL


----------



## Roly (Jun 14, 2019)

You could try heatshrink tubing from someone like JAYCAR it would probably have sizes to fit tubes and different colours.

regards,
Roly


----------



## Curly (Jun 14, 2019)

The problem with the clear blank (unless you are casting the painted tube) is that you are going to see the glue over the painted tube. You need to paint the inside of the blank to avoid that.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 14, 2019)

Lynne, Just about any place that sells extra tubes sells the camillion tubes (colored tubes) Like others have said many people will paint them if need be. But it would help if you explain what you want to do. When you say clear, to me this means one of two things. You are making a kitless pen and requires no tubes or you are doing a cast on tube blank. If the second is true than get some heat resistant paint and have at it. I like the Rustoleum product line in spray cans. You can also powdercoat them which I have done also.


----------



## JustLookin' (Jun 14, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Lynne, Just about any place that sells extra tubes sells the camillion tubes (colored tubes) Like others have said many people will paint them if need be. But it would help if you explain what you want to do. When you say clear, to me this means one of two things. You are making a kitless pen and requires no tubes or you are doing a cast on tube blank. If the second is true than get some heat resistant paint and have at it. I like the Rustoleum product line in spray cans. You can also powdercoat them which I have done also.



I will be doing cast on tube blanks, but need to have the tube black for what I am doing.  I am also doing a full 51/4" cast, so need to be able to cut my own tube for this.
Trying to explain is hard.  I am not making a pen per sai, I am turning the entire 51/4" into a stylus with tips on each end.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes then painting the tube should be no problem. Some resins do not play well with all paints so that is why I suggested the high heat paints. Good luck and look forward to seeing what you come up with.  One other thing as a suggestion is carbon fiber sleeves.


----------



## Curly (Jun 14, 2019)

In that case you will have to paint your own tubes. Take some foil tart cups and do test patches of the paint you want to try and pour a little resin in them to see how they react to it. If they don't lift, dissolve  or wrinkle when cured you can use them to cast with. A take out tray works too but you need more resin to test with. It's better than casting a pot full of moulds only to discover the paint lifts.


----------



## JustLookin' (Jun 14, 2019)

What are carbon fiber sleeves?  Would you have a picture so i know what to look for?

Thanks for the tip Peter, I will do that


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 15, 2019)

JustLookin' said:


> What are carbon fiber sleeves?  Would you have a picture so i know what to look for?
> 
> Thanks for the tip Peter, I will do that



Carbon fiber sleeves are used alot with cast watch part pens. It comes in colors. here is red, green, black, and bumblebee


----------



## JustLookin' (Jun 15, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Carbon fiber sleeves are used alot with cast watch part pens. It comes in colors. here is red, green, black, and bumblebee



oh ok.  I did a quick search but could only find it in black.  Do you use it on it's own or place it over the tube?  Where might I find it in colours?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 15, 2019)

JustLookin' said:


> oh ok.  I did a quick search but could only find it in black.  Do you use it on it's own or place it over the tube?  Where might I find it in colours?



Those are all placed over a tube. It is a sleeve.https://www.sollercomposites.com/


----------



## JustLookin' (Jun 15, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Those are all placed over a tube. It is a sleeve.https://www.sollercomposites.com/



I will take a look.  Also thinking about another comment on using heat shrink tubing.  Does this hold up to resin being poured over it?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 15, 2019)

JustLookin' said:


> I will take a look.  Also thinking about another comment on using heat shrink tubing.  Does this hold up to resin being poured over it?



Never used it but do not see why it would not.


----------

